# For those of you who have waited to miscarry 'naturally'



## AlumofUF (Nov 12, 2008)

I am 9 weeks, but baby stopped growing at 6......my OB gave me 3 choices: go natural , medicaton, d&c.....I chose natural.....she gave me 4 weeks (just found out this last thursday so I have 3 1/2 more weeks togo.....)
I have no cramping, no spotting.....i wanted to know did you have any other physical symptoms? I ask because since about 1-2 weeks ago I have been off and on EXTREMELY tired...more like a weakness so great I just want to lay down...like my arms and body just feel wrong, heavy like....I am completely out of it.....also after I eat I am nauseaus .....I am getting a bit worried... don't think I can go 3 1/2 more weeks of waiting.....but the d & c scares me even more....is this 'normal'?


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm sorry that you're going through this







. It seems like being super tired and nauseous are also pregnancy signs. Maybe your body is still making hormones and so you're still having pregnancy signs. I had pregnancy symptoms up to my miscarriage--I didn't know I was going to miscarry until it happened since I hadn't had any HCG levels or ultrasounds or anything, but the baby had likely passed a few weeks earlier because the placenta was slightly smaller than expected for where I was. Sorry again and I hope that you're past it quickly.







Hugs to you.


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I had a miscarriage at almost 9 weeks. The baby stopped growing at 6weeks also. Honestly I felt pretty crappy the entire time and for a little while following the miscarriage.

I agree with the pp you probably still have plenty of the pregnancy hormone built up to be making you feel like crap. It takes a while for it to completely leave your body.

Try to rest and take it easy. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I, too, had pg symptoms right up until the end. I had the worst morning sickness on the day that I started spotting.

However, I had a u/s after the spotting, and the baby was totally fine w/a hb of 175, so I don't know if that was why I still had the symptoms. Almost immediately after the m/c, which was about 16 hours after the u/s, the morning sickness went away completely.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

with my last m/c, I too found out at 9w that things were measuring 6w. It was around 12w that things finally passed on their own.

I also had to deal with "morning sickness" which is bad in itself, but especially awful knowing there's no baby.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Minaret (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a rather traumatic miscarriage experience at 41 yrs. I knew at the 10 week u/s that I was going to miscarry. The doc's were concerned because I decided have the miscarriage naturally, even though I was in the process of starting a new job and moving to another state with my DH.

I had the miscarriage 2 weeks later, in the early morning of the day I was to start my first day at my new job. I had severe cramping and hemorraging for about three hours in the bathroom until I finally decided to go to the ER.
My DH and I were so new to town, we didn't exactly know how far away the doctor was! So my new supervisor took us there in the middle of the night.
Not the best way to start out in a new place. By the time I was at the ER, it was pretty much over and cleared out.

I noticed that other women didn't miscarry like I did; and I thought the physical pain was horrendous. When I got pregnant three months later with my DS, I was very afraid of labor pains, because I thought it would feel as intense as my miscarriage did. Not even close! The birth was so much easier than I thought. Many people told me that it must have "hurt" more because of the emotional pain as well. I didn't feel as affected by that at the time, as I did by the physical pain. But now that I look back on it, I was feeling very empty and at a loss, and I started my new job as a much more serious person. I reflect on that loss more often now than I did then.

My experience was so different than other women I talked to, that I decided if I knew of a pending miscarriage again, I would get a D&C.

Minaret


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry!







I know you asked for people who decided to wait, but I thought I'd give you the other perspective. I just had a d&c last Friday. For me, it was too emotionally painful for me and DH to walk around with this loss inside of me. We waited four days, and that was almost unbearable, not knowing if the m/c would start at any point. You should know, though, that the d&c doesn't mean that you won't experience bleeding and cramping. Some people are back on their feet in a day with only mild spotting. However, I think it's very common to have bleeding for up to two weeks, just like with a m/c. I personally had spotting for a couple days, then bad cramping, then like a heavy period for two days, and today I have passed some clots. I think it's possible I'm an extreme example, and that there was still something left in me to pass. However, I didn't know that this might happen and I wish I did. I still think I might have done it, because waiting was so hard, but at least you have more information before you decide. Good luck, and





















!


----------



## AlumofUF (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you for all your responses, I appreciate all the different inputs and perspectives....I am still waiting it out....I actually left work early today thinking I was having low back pain and some cramping but I think it was wishful thinking...since it didn't turn out to be anything...yet....it is harder than I thought not knowing when it will begin.....the d&c still sounds scary but maybe not as much as before...it even sounds good at times....the medicine is iffy since I don't know if is compatible with nursing as my 23 month old is still nursing and I'd hate to disturb that.....anyway thanks for your well wishes.....is kind of hard going thru the day analizing every twinge and thinking is this it? I am self conscious at work when I stand up thinking what if I FEEL it now......I am hoping I'll be lucky and spot first and have time to leave work (or wherever I am) and make it home to miscarry in peace.....ugh ...thanks for listening.....


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I hope you're doing okay


----------



## shm04 (Nov 1, 2007)

I too am waiting for things to happen. I was given the same three choices; let things happen naturally, misoprotol, or d & c. I was told the m/c was impending at 8.5 wks and that everything had stopped developing at 6.5 wks. I am going to wait it out. The d&c is a surgery and the medicine sounds risky to me.

I was considering trying some homeopathic stuff. I didn't know if some raspberry leaf tea or some evening primrose oil would help things move along. Anyone have any experiences with either?


----------



## AfricanQueen99 (Jun 7, 2008)

I went natural, too. Like you, I was beyond exhausted and had slightly spotting for a couple of weeks. Then, one day, the flood gates opened. Mine was actually pretty easy - not one cramp. There was a ton of blood, though - each step to the toilet caused another gush.

I waited just about a month from when I learned it was a blighted ovum until the miscarriage started. That was a looong month.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss







I've done it both ways in '08. Both babes lost at 6wks. I would have prefered to not do a D&C, but I had a missed m/c and nothing passed for almost 2 months. My Ob was worried about infection or some other problem. I was 43. Honestly, the worst part of the D&C was having to go for outpt surg







. The actual procedure was not a big deal though and no pain afterwards just bleeding for aout two weeks...like AF.

the second time also at 6wks I chose to wait and about a month later it happened. I bled and bled and bled some more, however I had absolutely no cramping. I was very scared so I went to the ER, but then later I seriously regreted it because everything had passed fine and it was about over when I went.


----------



## AlumofUF (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wanted to thank you all for the well wishes.....my 23 m old came down with a stomach virus and was pretty out of it for 3 days...that took my mind off my impending loss and thankfully he is pretty much recovered...I however spent monday and tuesday with a fever and stomach cramps so I knew he had passed on the virus but also I had terrible body aches....until today at 2am I started to bleed.....I was so relieved and scared that it was finally beginning....it was like a reg period until this late afternoon...(warning TMI coming)....I am passing large liver like clots and a couple of sac like greyish/fat-looking weird things....little cramping but lots of bleeding....I am lightheaded now (didn't help that i was sick just right before this) and I am trying to take it easy......I am relieved I have little cramping...but I may be speaking too soon....I now wonder if the worst is over.....
thanks again for your answers /prayers/ thoughts...... and my prayers to those waiting or going thru this right now......


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the update--I've been thinking of you. I'm sorry you had to miscarry while sick! I hope that the worst is over and that you can recover now. I would check with someone if the fever isn't gone though--it does sound like your son just passed on the flu, but fever can be an indicator of infection with a m/c. Just take care of yourself


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I also did natural and am glad you waited it out. I hope it all goes smoothly for you and I'm SOOOOO sorry.


----------

